# reeves turtle



## stuw75 (Aug 14, 2011)

Today 07:37 AM - permalink
stuw75 

hi to all
this is my first time at keeping turtles ,when i was looking for them i saw 3 types in the shop they had false maps,reeves and musk turtles. i wanted to have a false map and a reeves and ask the question if this would be ok to keep 2 diff types in one set up they adivsed wouldnt recomend it so i went and got 2 reeves turtle and they are great little guys ben and jerry,i have had them for a week now, and spend hours just watching them ,they are so clumpsy when it come to swimming around,i have converted my old 3ft tank ,got a uvb bulb and basking lamp ,basking area ,4 inchs of water and plenty of places where they can sit with their heads out of the water,should of done it years ago .just a couple of question though ,can you only have one type in the same set up? . they seem to spend all their time in the water is this normal ? . finally can you keep fish in with them (not just dinner) as was thinking about putting corys and guppys in ? .any thoughts thanks


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

stuw75 said:


> Today 07:37 AM - permalink
> stuw75
> 
> got 2 reeves turtle and they are great little guys ben and jerry,


That is genius. I love these names. Sorry i'm not a turtle keeper, fan, or have any knowledge on them but on the question of keeping fish with them i imagine it's the same as most. It's down to personal preferance. A lot of keepers oppose keeping fish with anything where as others prefer it. I kept a load of guppy's and danios with one of my CWD's only to find her clearing the tank out for lunch. Trial and error i suppose.


----------



## hazee85 (Oct 21, 2011)

*hi stu*

iam planning getting 2 reeves turtles next week just writing out a shopping list of thing to get could u help?? thanks
[email protected]


----------



## hazee85 (Oct 21, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

hazee85 said:


> iam planning getting 2 reeves turtles next week just writing out a shopping list of thing to get could u help?? thanks
> [email protected]


Have a look in the main Shelled section - put Reeves into the Search facility and you should find some information about them. There are one or two keepers on here (not us though!).


----------



## browesies (Apr 17, 2011)

you can keep different species together but some dont mix. and try not to worry about them not basking as they need to settle in, my reeves did not bask for 2 weeks since we got him 



Dennis


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Reeves tend to become more terrestrial as they mature where as maps do not. You will need to provide a substantial land area for a mature reeves. Personally I would keep one or the other. As has been said head over to the main shelled section for more in depth help. Oh and welcome to the forum and the world of turtle keeping. Be warned though it becomes addictive.


----------

